# If you can help, all you need to do is click



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Hi guys 

Seeing as its the season for giving, please could you click on the link and then donate a bowl of food. It wont cost you anything except a couple of seconds to click. 

http://www.barkingmad.co.za/

On the top left hand corner is a blue banner that says click to feed. you can do this every day of the week all year round. 

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

I clicked the crap out of that button 

Thanks for the heads-up, site bookmarked and I shall visit it every morning to get my click on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/12/14)

Clicked and Bookmarked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Done my 5 clicks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

Bump for hungry doggies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

Click done using my phone so I didn't hear a "click". Suppose I will have to do it again later from the computer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Click done using my phone so I didn't hear a "click". Suppose I will have to do it again later from the computer.


You can click 5 times daily. There is a notification in the middle of the page that tells you how many clicks you have left.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

